# WAGO DALI Klemmen und Sensoren



## dast (12 September 2012)

Die neue DALI-Multi-Master-Klemme 753-647 von WAGO wird unter anderem damit beworben, dass neben 64 DALI-Aktoren nun auch bis zu 64 Sensoradressen unterstützt werden.
Wie sieht das denn bei der DALI/DSI-Masterklemme 750-641 aus? Können hier nur DALI-Aktoren angesprochen werden oder auch Sensoradressen abgefragt werden?

Danke und Grüße,
Daniel.


----------



## WAGO (20 September 2012)

Hallo Daniel,

die DALI-Masterklemme 750-641 unterstützt ab Firmware 7 bis zu 8 MSensoren von der Fa. Tridonic. Weitere Details erfährst Du im zugehörigen Anwendungshinweis, den Du hier herunterladen kannst.

Bei weiteren Fragen kannst Du uns auch gerne unter den unten genannten Adressdaten direkt kontaktieren.


----------

